# winter camo



## sasquatch2000 (Feb 2, 2007)

Do people use "winter camo", meaning white?

If so, what is a good, cheap source?

Or do you wear regular winter clothes with a white overall/jumpsuit over it?

Thanks.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

ghost camo is good stuff.

winter camo is anything that will blend in with snow.

You can use anything for a jumpsuit to a white bed sheet. Anything that makes you blend in will work.

you can usually get some of the old military type stuff at any surplus store, fleetfarm cares it, ebay should have it. It is mostly white with small dark areas on it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I wear snow camo coveups over my insulated stuff. I like my Natgear snow. They are comofortable to move in and I like the pattern when you are in spotty snow cover.


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

I use the "open country" snow camo cover ups from cabelas, it was only like 20 bucks a piece so its not bad of a price. And I just wear my snowmobile bibs underneath so I stay warm and dry.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have the coverups too.. pants and coat.. and i have snow gloves which i got at a rocky boots store.. and i have a snow camo hat which i got at a whitetail store..


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Snow Ghost coverups or their insulated gear i own both and believe it is the best snow camo for this part of the country hands down


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

I would buy natural gear snow camo... but a very cheap alternative is just a plain white tivek suit..


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I agree Brad Snow ghost, blends in so well!!


----------

